
Ask HN: Is it reasonable to host a professional event on Valentine's Day? - jenthoven
Today (Valentines Day), I had an important work event scheduled from 7-9pm. To me, it felt inappropriate for that organization to ask people to attend at that time. Do you think Valentines Day (evening) should be treated as blocked off or treated as just another day in the week?
======
chrisbennet
It seems like such an unreasonable request that it must be an accident. If it
is on purpose, the company believes it own your personal time as well. Best to
disabuse them of that notion. “Sorry, I already have something planned for
Wednesday night.”

------
brudgers
People are able to go to restaurants, bars, concerts, and movies because other
people are working.

------
dcow
I guess the only question is: what type of industry do you work in?

